# Adhesive to repair broken handrail.



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

While installing a QSI decoder in my Bachman Spectrum 4-4-0, I broke off one of the handrails. They seem to be made out of some sort of pot metal. Any ideas of what adhesive will repair this?
Thanks in advance for your help. VTRRLoco18


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's really metal, I would clean the ends with alcohol and then glue it with epoxy.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

The best apoxy to use is JB Weld that comes in two tubes, the glue and hardiner. Be sure to clamp it and leave it for 24 hours to completely cure. JB Weld can also be used on hot surfaces like on a live steam locomotive. I get my JB Weld from my local hobby shop, but both Lowes and Home Depot carry it.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Or you could drill out a small hole in the back of the broken handrail, drill a very small one with a pin vise, then push the piece that broke off in the where ever through the piece it broke off in , cut a small piece of brass wire that you can buy at the local hardwre store THEN epoxy it back on for a much more studier fix.

Usually if you epoxy a small item/part chances are it will break again when you inadvertently touch it again with the wrong amount of pressure by accident.. because you really don't get enough epoxy on the spot to get a really good hold..the way I mentioned is a little more work but you will like the results better and longer.

This can be done with a plastic hand rail but you will have to be careful with the amount of heat you apply to the pin or what ever else you use to attach in the handrail...I have done both and I like the drilling and use of either epoxy or super glue when you place the wire length in the handrail...then attach it onto the cab or whatever.

OR another fix is to order more handrails OR any extra parts from the various manufacturers, of what ever else might break off..ie Aristo pilots, steps handrails any piece that may get broken or fall off, so you can redily replace what ever part seems to fall or break from playing with the trains.


I have those closable plastic bins with the blue tops you can buy at Wal-Mart cram packed full of extra parts, from each manufacturer I have trains from...just in case!










Hope this helps

Bubba


----------

